# Where to find Russian fan translations of games?



## Celice (May 25, 2015)

I checked romhacking dot net, but there are very few. I have been learning Russian for a few months and am getting far enough that I want to try playing some games exclusively in Russian.

For example, I found this picture of Final Fantasy III DS in Russian, but cannot find where to download it!

http://i035.radikal.ru/0805/72/1e724fab281a.jpg

The Zelda series has a good number of games fan translated to Russian as well, including A Link Between Worlds!

http://shedevr.org.ru/zelda64rus/translations.html#albw



Does anyone have an idea or know any resources that will help me find more Russian fan translations? Thank you


----------



## JaapDaniels (May 25, 2015)

http://www.zophar.net/translations/nintendo-64/russian.html
http://www.romhacking.net/?page=tra...id=2&perpage=50&title=&author=&transsearch=Go
*removed 2 links, sorry*

These are the sites i could find... but i used to have a lot more pre-modded games to russion (not that i could understand it but it was said in the name of the file it was ru). i must add most old sites i used when i still had my snes are down (might be for legal issues).


----------



## xfxmrl (May 25, 2015)

http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4037352


----------



## FAST6191 (May 25, 2015)

http://gbx.ru/
http://magicteam.net/

GBX.ru has some great hackers, though as the name implies they skew more towards the Nintendo handheld world.
Magic team is more of a hacking group but they have a nice bunch of links to all sorts of sites. They make some great hacking tools as well (kruptar and oriton are great little text tools, at the high end they will be beaten by atlas and cartographer but it will take going to the high end to see it and in the meantime the usability is a bit higher/barrier to entry is lower).

That said it is not as bad as Japanese but I have never really found a properly central ROM hacking site like I have for English and some other languages, save perhaps for GBX.ru. Most Russian sites for console games seem to be more game specific or group specific.


----------



## Celice (May 26, 2015)

Thanks for all the help guys. This is a great start and more than enough for me to use 



> That said it is not as bad as Japanese but I have never really found a properly central ROM hacking site like I have for English and some other languages, save perhaps for GBX.ru. Most Russian sites for console games seem to be more game specific or group specific.


Yeah, centralized resources are something I also have trouble finding as far as non-English stuff goes, not only for this Russian stuff but also when I would look for Japanese group hacks or projects, or info. We have sites like datacrystal, whereas I find info and hacks strewn all over individual uploaders for Japanese stuff, like this,

http://ux.getuploader.com/FE4/

http://ffbin.sp.land.to/all.html?1343649706


----------



## FAST6191 (May 26, 2015)

Yeah other than gbx.ru and the Chinese stuff (not sure what is current and what is a ROM site so I will spare the links) the only somewhat unified forum/site I see is for Brazilian Portuguese on http://romhacking.trd.br/ (they actually do good work) and possibly German in http://romresources.net/ though most European languages tend to go with English (or at least have a presence there) and/or the various flash cart/mod chip/emulator discussion forums like this place so I usually keep current from that.


----------



## Anton299 (Jun 5, 2015)

Celice said:


> Does anyone have an idea or know any resources that will help me find more Russian fan translations? Thank you



Here's the most complete base of Russian translations:
http://chief-net.ru/index.php?option=com_sobi2&Itemid=44
Also Chief-Net is one of the most active groups for now.

And one more base - http://dorando.emuverse.com/html/translations.html?language=russian
And another one - http://rgdb.info/



FAST6191 said:


> GBX.ru


It's mostly a news/discussion/buy-sell/console gaming/etc site, not romhacking.



FAST6191 said:


> Magic team <...> They make some great hacking tools as well (kruptar and oriton are great little text tools, at the high end they will be beaten by atlas and cartographer


Kruptar, IMHO, is an awesome tool. One of the best for translating text and recalculating pointers for all consoles. But sometimes it needs custom plugins (written in Delphi) in some cases (like when stop-byte (i.e. "00") is present in other text control codes - if there are no such plugin, text in current dialogue ends when Kruptar sees a "stop byte" in text control code).



Celice said:


> For example, I found this picture of Final Fantasy III DS in Russian, but cannot find where to download it!
> http://i035.radikal.ru/0805/72/1e724fab281a.jpg



Here's a patch for FF III DS.
http://shedevr.org.ru/cgi-bin/gamez.cgi?n=139


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 5, 2015)

I must admit I have not frequented gbx.ru as much in recent years. A couple of years ago though there were some discussions of things I had not then seen done elsewhere for the GBA and DS, some very good cheat makers and some people that very much knew their stuff as far as ROM hacking went. It sounds like you might have to go back those few years but names, links and good search terms should definitely be found there.

Also if we are discussing kruptar as well then I probably should link up http://romhack.github.io/doc/kruptarPlugins/


----------

